# Some binding help please



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Guys im new to the site. Ive been riding about 10 times now. im 5'9 my board is a Ride Control 155 and bindings are Burton Cartel with the capstrap. My right foot is at I guess what would be zero and left is slightly angled to what would be 11 o clock.... Im comfortable with stopping wiht my heel but going fast and switching between heel and toes is a little tough sometimes...I dont know if its my bindings or stance. I mostly just carve back and forth down the mountain. Is there anything I can do to my setup to make it more comfortable or is there a default setup as far as angling the bindings? I was thinking the Flow m11 bindings would be better by the way they looked what do you guys think?


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

How heavy are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

190 but not fat I workout =)


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a little confused. Based on what you said, it just seems like you're having issues linking turns. If that's the case, I think it's just a matter of practice. New bindings will not solve that issue.

If you're knees/ankle/whatever is hurting because of the angle of your bindings, then change the settings. Trial and error is the only way you'll know what's best for you because one person's setting may not be right for another person.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea just sounds like you need more practice. As you go more you'll get comfortable with that speed(oh crap im going to die!) sensation.

For me, its more of a mental thing honestly. I find when i overly think what im doing on the mountain(like ok go toeside, go heelside, etc) that i tend to tense up and screw myself up. Just relaxing and going with the flow helps


----------

